

Google to dumb down Android search to escape Apple's patent - vibrunazo
http://phandroid.com/2012/07/03/galaxy-nexus-denied-temporary-ban-lift-samsung-and-google-working-on-software-patch/

======
Blumenkohl
I, disagree with Apple's stance on this issue, but at the same time I would be
interested in hearing a valid argument for the continuous stream of comments
around the web that essentially say: "Apple is destroying innovation through
its Android lawsuits." This is, as far as any rational argument is concerned,
false.

Innovation refers to the process by which something is rendered more effective
by changing or being different. If we accept this definition, Apple is driving
innovation through its aggressive pursuit of its patents. They are forcing
competitors to do things different, to change, in order to compete. That's
innovation.

What I think people actually mean to say is Apple is destroying IMPROVEMENT
via its aggressive use of patents.

There is a subtle and profound difference between innovation and improvement.

~~~
fieryscribe
How would you define "improvement" if not rendering something more effective
by changing it or making it different? In this particular case, search on
Android is being made more effective by searching contacts and apps.

As Steve Jobs said, "We have always been shameless about stealing great
ideas." They just want to stop everyone else from doing it too.

------
swang
This is why we can't have nice things. Pretty ridiculous that this is
happening.

------
bookwormAT
I wonder if there will be a different version of Google's search app for the
US, or even a different ROM?

I am really sorry for you guys in the US, but I hope not all of us have to
share this downgrade with you.

